# Hardware store washers



## Ebel440 (Oct 3, 2014)

I was picking up some washers for a shaper I'm making and went to the local hardware store for them. Every washer in the place was oversized. And not just a little but enough so a 1/4 washer would fit a 5/16 bolt. It wasn't just a mistake either I checked lots of different sizes and everything would fit the next size bolt. I even went as far as to open up a sealed box and they were wrong too. ( don't worry I bought the box) has anyone else noticed this ? I guess it could possibly be a mistake at the factory but for every size to be mislabeled seems excessive. I just bought the size down from what I needed to get the right fit but it just seems odd.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 3, 2014)

Flat washers are made to fit pretty loosely on bolts and screws. There is normally a radius under the head of the bolt. If you slip down a size, yes, most standard flat washers (USS) will fit over the body, but will not properly clear that radius. There are two basic styles of flat washers available here, USS and SAE patterns. The USS is typically what hardware stores will stock. If you need or want a smaller OD, find some SAE flat washers. I generally have seen them fit a little closer, but not enough to interfere with the radius. They are intended more for use under the nut, which of course, cannot have any such radius. As you go along checking the fit, as you did on some that fit the next smaller nominal size, you will find some that will not fit. There is enough overlap in the sizes to allow clearance enough to fit down one size but not all.


----------



## Ebel440 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes I know there's different types and tolerances but everything was oversized. I measured everything the od was larger too. its as if they were all labeled one size under what they should be


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 3, 2014)

USS washers are oversize, and I have noticed that the 1/4 inch USS have almost the same dimensions as a 5/16 SAE washer.  SAE washers have a pretty tight fit on the bolt.  As Tony says, the SAE washers are really designed to fit under the nut rather than the bolt head.  A good hardware store will normally carry both.  The big box stores are not a good place to buy good fitting washers, my local Ace Hardware has a good stock of both and also grade 8 SAE washers which have a much better fit and finish that the grade 2 washers.  Normally the grade 8 washers will have a chamfer in the hole to clear the radius on the bolt.


----------



## Fabrickator (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes, I hate that too.  I do what you did and buy a size down.  If I want real washers that are sized correctly or of a specific thickness or material, I order them from McMaster Carr.


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 3, 2014)

Here are the standards with tolerances. Do they fall within the tolerances.


----------



## fast freddie (Oct 3, 2014)

Ebel440 said:


> I was picking up some washers for a shaper I'm making and went to the local hardware store for them. Every washer in the place was oversized. And not just a little but enough so a 1/4 washer would fit a 5/16 bolt. It wasn't just a mistake either I checked lots of different sizes and everything would fit the next size bolt. I even went as far as to open up a sealed box and they were wrong too. ( don't worry I bought the box) has anyone else noticed this ? I guess it could possibly be a mistake at the factory but for every size to be mislabeled seems excessive. I just bought the size down from what I needed to get the right fit but it just seems odd.


yes that is right on


----------



## darkzero (Oct 3, 2014)

Yup I notice this too at the big box hardware stores, it didn't used to be like that. And it's not a matter of  oversized for tolerances. I used to think that some worker dust dumped the wrong washer in the bins but nope. Sometimes they don't even have the proper sized washers for certain bolts, either too small or way to big like for the next fastener size up. But I really only see this for standard hardware & not metric.


----------



## Ebel440 (Oct 4, 2014)

I stand corrected At .322 Inner and .740 outer diameter for a 1/4 washer it does fit into the tolerance for a uss washer.  I'm still not happy about it though. This wasn't at a big box store either but an ace hardware I went there because I used to be able to get better stuff there.


----------

